# Mercedes 814 Conversion



## jaybird (Apr 24, 2018)

As my LDV Convoy Camper had to be retired to the great scrapyard in the sky after 2 morons in a year smashed into it, i'm very glad to have picked up this (considerably bigger) Mercedes 814D converted ex library truck  built to a very high standard and with only 40k miles on the clock i'm hoping we'll be having many years of adventures in it


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

OH YES I LIKEY LIKEY very much.
Looks Fab, Bet you cant wait to use it & give it a Good Shakedown to test its foibles!.

Any Plans ?.


----------



## jaybird (Apr 24, 2018)

thank you, yeah just kitting it out at the moment with the essentials and then we're off.  selling up here in Liverpool and looking for land in Norfolk so if you see us about give us a toot lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 24, 2018)

Fantastic & The VERY best of luck.


----------



## suneye (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow that looks like a really comfy home from home!


----------



## mark61 (Apr 24, 2018)

Great looking MH. Enjoy!


----------



## Chris356 (Apr 24, 2018)

That is smart and only just run in at 40,000 your good for another 200,000 miles


----------



## exwindsurfer (Apr 25, 2018)

That’s one great van you have there get out and enjoy it .


----------



## harrow (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking very smart


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 25, 2018)

Green with envy!


----------



## phillybarbour (May 4, 2018)

Van looks superb.


----------

